# HTTP (80), HTTPS(443) FTP(21) port problem



## steve123123

System - Windows XP

A few days ago I noticed some problems in updating my stock prices using Microsoft Money and Quicken. Also, when I logged on to my online bank the site kept on asking me my security questions. It told me to avoid this I should allow cookies to be placed upon my laptop. I'm using Firefox and it is set to allow cookies. As a matter of fact the cookies for this particular bank site were are ready in Firefox. (one does expire in a few days, but it is OK for now).

I asked other users if they were able to download the stock prices using Quicken and Money, and they reported no problem.

Up to this point, the only problems I had were described above. Using Firefox and Microsoft Outlook, I was able to browse the Internet, send and receive e-mails, and perform all normal wireless communication functions  and run World of Warcraft.

I attempted to use Internet Explorer 7 ( that was previously installed on my PC months ago) to hook up to the Internet. For some reason Internet explorer could not hook up. I downloaded the Internet Explorer again and reinstalled. Same result, I could not hook up to the Internet using Internet Explorer. Not that I matter too much about not using Internet Explorer, but I think this is an indication of the same problem that I'm having downloading stock prices, and signing on to my online bank. Using Internet Explorer I ran a network diagnostics check. Basically it told me to check the firewall settings for each HTTP port 80, HTTPS port 443, and FTP port 21. The diagnostic note said that it probably couldn't connect because of some firewall settings. The only firewall on and going is Kerio (free version) and windows firewall. I previously never had any problems like this before - IE 7 used to rung fine and Quicken and Money would dowload prices, etc.. All was well at one time. But I should explain that a last few days World of Warcraft, McAfee Anti-Virus, and other programs have some downloads / updates. So I am not sure when the problem started - last week wed maybe. The only issue I recall is downloading an update for World of Warcraft. I distantly recall changing some port configuration  to permit the download. Don't ask me what I did as I could never repeat it.

I checked on the Kerio firewall settings and I did not see any port 80, 443, or 21 being used.

I have run ad-aware, spybot, etc.. Looking for some type of spy ware, but found none.

For information, I did hook up a wired Ethernet cable connection to my laptop, and found the same problems described above  NO Change. I also hooked up a dial-up connection, and still some problems described above  No Change.

I've looked around on the wireless settings, and cannot see anywhere where it references the ports I describe above.

What steps should I take next to investigate problem further?

Just for completeness, I've attached a hijack log at the bottom of this post. This may help someone in giving me some input.

Thanks very much

PS  I changed the setting for HTTP, HTTPS, FTP on the windows firewall using the advanced settings to allow them and the ports to be used. NO change  IE7 could still not communicate . Seems that MS Money and Quicken, etc.. need these ports to download stocks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:33:06 PM, on 1/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Beacon\TiVoBeacon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\AT&T Worldnet Accelerator\PropelAC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WDBtnMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoNotify.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bobbrinker.com/secure/mktmrlogin.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\saIE.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: IE_PopupBlocker Class - {656EC4B7-072B-4698-B504-2A414C1F0037} - C:\Program Files\AT&T Worldnet Accelerator\prpl_IePopupBlocker.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\saIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Propel Accelerator] "C:\Program Files\AT&T Worldnet Accelerator\trayctl.exe" /STARTUPLAUNCH
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Button Manager] WDBtnMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_8 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoTransfer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoTransfer
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoNotify] "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoNotify.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoNotify
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TivoServer] "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoServer
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Loadout Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Belkin\Nostromo\nost_LM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Metamail Trust Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pa&ge with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\AT&T Worldnet Accelerator\pac-page.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pi&cture with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\AT&T Worldnet Accelerator\pac-image.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1137894826405
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1138157598750
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall (PersFw) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect WD Service (RetroWDSvc) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
O23 - Service: TiVo Beacon (TivoBeacon2) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Beacon\TiVoBeacon.exe" /service (file missing)


----------



## Phoenyx

Are you able to perform any of these functions in Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## Michael22222

Hi Steve

I have the same problem - have you had any luck?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## kansie

anybody found any solutions this problem...pls mail me on [email protected].

I am having this problem from last few days n not able to solve it...please any pointers otherwise i have to format my laptop.

thanks much in advance.


----------



## tomdkat

First, if you still have TWO firewalls running, Kerio and Windows, stop ONE of them from running. You should have only ONE firewall. To keep things simple, disable the Kerio firewall and just use the Windows firewall.

Next Quicken most likely uses Internet Explorer under the covers to access stock info online so if Internet Explorer can't access the Internet, Quicken won't be able to download stock info. So, we need to get Internet Explorer connecting to the Internet. Make sure the Kerio firewall is disabled and check the Windows firewall settings to make sure it isn't blocking Internet Explorer or any special ports, etc.

Lastly, as suggested above boot into safe mode with networking and see if Internet Explorer can connect to the Internet.

Peace..


----------



## mattias13

Same problem, in safe mode same thing happens. system restore wont work. no firewalls.

any answers?


----------



## tomdkat

mattias13 said:


> Same problem, in safe mode same thing happens. system restore wont work. no firewalls.


What security software do you have installed on your system? Have you scanned for viruses and spyware/malware? If so, what software did you use to do the scan?

Peace...


----------



## mattias13

I scanned with ad-aware latest version, zone alarm security suite, ccleaner, pctools registry cleaner software, advanced security optimizer. in the end, none of it worked. I eventually took hijackthis and went against advised and scanned and fixed everything. this worked! a couple settings changed which i changed back, so no harm. 

in the end, i believe it was the spyware/malware that changed a setting, which hijackthis fixed.


----------



## tomdkat

Great! Glad you got it figured out. 

Peace...


----------



## RobertELehman

I am having pretty much the same exact problem as mattias13 explained. I was unable to update my Avast antivirus database, and I was unable to get updates on some other programs.

I used Microsoft's free Security scan (nothing found) and then ran a register scrape to rid old remnants of antivirus software. Then I uninstalled my anitvirus program, reinstalled it, and my ability to connect to he internet was lost. So I restored the pc to a previous date three months back, tinkered with the WIndows Firewall settings and now still cannot access the internet at all. I am getting the same IE 7 error message about needing to set the port settings that is in this thread's title. I cannot connect vie Mozilla Firefox 3.0 either. 
It is not the wireless internet settings, because my wifes laptop that I am using right now to type this is connecting.

Any advice on how I can go about fixing my port settings without being able to connect to the internet at all? I think I have cc cleaner and pc utilities. Maybe I will see if one of them has an spyware/malware repair function.

I am typing this thread usng my wife's laptop because I cannot connect to the internet via my pc. I do not have the "hijack this" program that mattias13 used, and since I can't connect to the internet, I won't be able to download it. 


Any help that can be offered is most appreciated.


----------



## tomdkat

If you normally use a wireless connection to access the Internet, you must be going through a wireless router. I bet that wireless router has some Ethernet ports on the back. If it does, try connecting your computer using an Ethernet cable to the wireless router and boot in safe mode with networking and see if you can get connected to the Internet. When you do this, disable your wireless adapter first, to avoid conflicts.

Peace...


----------



## RobertELehman

Thanks for the guidance. I went ahead and connected my ethernet cable to the wireless router as you suggest.

I had to enable the LAN, as it said it was Firewalled. Still no luck connecting. I get the same message. I went ahead and set the Port settings for the LAN for HTTP, HTTPS, and FTP, and still no luck.

One thing I was not sure of was how to connect via safe mode.

I tried to do so using my Mozilla - but nothing happened. I'm stumped.


----------



## tomdkat

Thanks for the update. Read these instructions for booting your system in safe mode. Also, are you running Windows XP or Vista?

Boot Windows in safe mode WITH networking (that will be a menu option) and see if you can get connected to the Internet.

Peace...


----------



## RobertELehman

Thanks for the link. I run Windows XP

BTW, I had a break through moment: I used to have Norton Internet Security. ABout 1-2 years ago, when my subscription ran out, I never renewed it, instead opting to use Windows Firewall (free) and Avast Antivirus (free). When my subscription ended, I uninstalled the Norton, never looking back. Everything continued to work fine.

I check my program folder in low and behold, Norton Internet Security (NIS) still resides there. Interestingly, there are Firewall files inside. And one actually is titled Firewall Incident and the creation date was June 28, 2008.

I think around that time, my pc downloaded and installed the Windows XP Service Pack 3, which included numeorus security updates. I wonder if something in those updates triggered a change in any residual settings that may have remained intact from that NIS program.

Do you think I should delete that NIS program file?

I am going to look into the safe mode thing and give that a shot.

Thanks again.


----------



## RobertELehman

OK. I was able to access the internet using the ethernet cable in safemode with networking. I am actually typing this from my affected lap top. I am not sure what to do next. 

Any help in the next step(s) is most appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## tomdkat

Thanks for the update. I would uninstall Norton Internet Security, if you can. If you can't, boot into safe mode with networking (and with your Ethernet connection to your router) and download the Symantec removal tool from the Symantec support site.

Once NIS is completely uninstalled, reboot normally and see what happens.

Peace...


----------



## RobertELehman

Hi. I am happy to report that your guidance has led to my getting back on-line. I followed your plans exactly and all is well again.

Thanks so very much for the help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tomdkat

So uninstalling NIS solved the problem for you?

Peace...


----------



## RobertELehman

Yes, uninstalling NIS worked. It must have been corrupt, as using "uninstall" did not work. In safemode, I had to go to the symantec website and dl their removal tool. I immediately removed it upon install and rebooted normally. Then Voila! I was able to connect to Internet.
I reset my Windows Firewall settings and things are moving along just fine now.

Thanks again for you help on this!


----------



## tomdkat

Great, thanks for the info. It can be a real PITA dealing with an expired Symantec product. I'm guessing the Symantec firewall was getting in the way.

Glad things are working for you now. 

Peace...


----------



## erixen

I am having a similar problem. After running "Network Diagnostics for Windows XP" I am told "Check the firewall settings for the HTTP port (80). HTTPS port (443) and FTP port (21)." I get the same message whether connected directly or via wireless. Curiously, I can navigate to certain sites. Hotmail and Google seem to be affected as well as MSN sites. Firefox has no problems that I can detect, so I have been using it. I am only running Windows Firewall now, but recently uninstalled the trial version of Windows Live One Care. I have installed and run HiJackThis. Here is the log it generated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:34:47 PM, on 8/15/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Antivirus\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya6.0\docs\Wrapper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya6.0\docs\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\OcHealthMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Toshiba\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Firewall\msfwsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winss.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSODDCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMETEMNU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
c:\program files\billeo\billeo.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\GtOneCare\OcBrowse.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=192.168.0.1:87
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = www.direcwaysupport.com;www.systemcontrolcenter.com;192.168.0.*;<local>
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Billeo - {465E08E7-F005-4389-980F-1D8764B3486C} - C:\Program Files\Billeo\billeo.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Billeo - {6ADB0F93-1AA5-4BCF-9DF4-CEA689A3C111} - C:\Program Files\Billeo\billeo.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSkrMain] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TRot.exe] "c:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSODDCtl] TPSODDCtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TOSDCR] TOSDCR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMESRV.EXE] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMESRV31.EXE" /Logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMERzCtl.EXE] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE" /Service
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThpSrv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAudEffect] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAcelMgr] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CrossMenu] "C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] "C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneCareUI] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [TabletWizard] %windir%\help\wizard.hta (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [TabletWizard] %windir%\help\wizard.hta (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: 00THotkey.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: billeo.lnk = C:\Program Files\Billeo\billeo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Billeo - {97ED3A9F-CD6F-473A-8FE1-7505C1B844C3} - C:\Program Files\Billeo\billeo.dll (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {25365FF3-2746-4230-9DA7-163CCA318309} (Automatic Driver Installation Control) - http://inst.c-wss.com/vwhpro/EN/install/gtdownlr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1181925923593
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/luxr/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TSigNP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TSigNP.dll
O21 - SSODL: dscuish - {0580928B-7188-7B7D-AC60-01E9FF90B617} - C:\Program Files\ghotvvf\dscuish.dll
O23 - Service: Alias Documentation Server (aliasdocserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya6.0\docs\Wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Maya 7.0 Documentation Server (maya70docserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\Toshiba\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Tmesrv3 (Tmesrv) - TOSHIBA - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: Ink Desktop - {80E95280-2D38-3CB8-A215-FB5F14C4343E}

--
End of file - 12363 bytes

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fred1369

I am not a geek and probably do not belong here but I want to let you know how I solved the problem. I have Win XP and IE7 and Road Runner cable. I suddenly was unable to connect and the windows self-diagnosis gave me these port errors and said to check firewall, etc. I plugged these http ports into Google and here I am. After dicking around for 2 days (and using Firefox in the meantime) I checked my LAN connectivity settings. It is suppossed to be on "automatically detect settings" but somehow had slipped into "proxy server". All I had to do was set it back on automatically detect. Problem solved.


----------



## tomdkat

Thanks for posting your solution. 

Peace...


----------



## dthearsey

Hi i am having the same problem. However i can access the
likes of Google and Hotmails front page.But when i try to
login to kicks me out of the internet. I am not that clued up 
with computers. I have gone into the windows firewall and put HTTPS etc on,but still no joy?.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## suzybear13

hi I seem to be experiencing the same issues as some of you with 
HTTP ports 80 , 443 and 21 I can access msn messenger but no internet explorer as it keeps coming up as cannot display the webpage?????
I have tries all the relevant removal things like ad aware spybot search and distroy c cleaner and windows defender i am runnng windows xp and only started to have these problems yesterday after trying to instal a game ??

any help and support would be appriciated thank you I am currnetly on my daughters laptop and not my computer


----------



## llllizlll

I too am having the same problem. I worked on my laptop and never fixed it...thank God I had a "new" hard drive so I replaced it and have internet. Now the other computer is having same problem. With both computers, they worked fine in the morn (different days) and later that day the error msg. Both are running XP, IE7 (? i believe) we have Norton. I did all that that others said. I couldn't get on internet, on my computer I pinged my computer, and the msn sites or the computer did they wouldn't ping. I could ping yahoo and google. With the other computer I could ping computer, yahoo, goggle, mozillafoxfire, youtube and myspace, but not msn, microsoft.com or mapquest. I have looked over the internet and still can't find a real solution or what suddenly happened that the computers would be working and when walking away and returning you couldn't get back on the internet. Surely someone has solved this problem and knows what to do. I have spent 2 days (separately) on this and am really frustrated.


----------



## iankenneth

I just want to confirm what Fred1369 said. We had the same problem where we couldn't get on to the internet and when we ran the diagnostic it told us the "check the firewall settings for those 3 ports. We had an extremely frustrating time trying to figure out how to fix this. The connection to the internet both wired and wireless was fine. We uninstalled our anti-virus and disabled the windows firewall which didn't help. In desperation we were about to spend $130 for professional help when we tried what fred1369 had done. Specifically we selected "my computer", "control panel", "internet options", "connections", "LAN settings", and unchecked "use proxy server for your LAN". This solved the problem. Why after two years of use of the laptop the setting mysteriously changed, I don't know. We were hit by a virus from Facebook around the same time so perhaps that had something to do with it.


----------



## llllizlll

Thanks, I will try it this weekend. I do appreciate it. I have noticed that several times a program ended abruptly. I can't remember exactly what happened, but I have had this happen twice. I went online again and couldn't get on. I ran diagnostics and it came up with the same problem. I had it try to fix it and the HTTP and HTTPS, but not the FTP. I brought up the MSN website and then shut down my computer and brought it back up and didn't have any problems. If it happens again I will make a log of what happens and I'll report it to this website. Too bad Microsoft can't help with the why it happens!


----------



## llllizlll

sorry.. the problem was resolved for the HTTP and the HTTPS, but not the FTP...


----------



## Lmcinema

You're a genius! I have been struggling with this problem for 3 days until I stumbled upon this forum and found your solution. My system finally works again! I have no idea how it got to this point, possibly facebook. I am running AVG 8 as well as microsoft's firewall and Verizon FIOS firewall in addition. Nothing caught whatever changed the setting. In XP: Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections - LAN Settings - Uncheck Proxy server. Worked like a charm and I was on instantly. Thank you for finding a solution, I've been pulling my hair out.


----------

